# un professeur à la fois enseignant et assistant



## Kerous LEE

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une tout petite question à vous poser.
En Chine, dans l'école ou au lysée, normalement il y a un prof (ou je préfère dire enseignant si on est pas à université ?)
qui est spécialement en charge d'une classe partuculière à part qu'il enseigne à plusieurs classes. Par exemple il s'occupe des truc comme le contrôle de la présence ou la diligence des étudiants.

Et encore, nous avons aussi pour chaque discipline, par exemple, les maths, ou la physique, un(e) étudiant(e) qui sert d'assistant(e) pour le prof, chargeant de ramasser les cahiers ou d'enregistrer des notes.

Je pense qu'il y a pas d'équivalent en France, mais comment dire ça plus simple et encore plus correctement ?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## phoque

On pourrait parler d'assistant, mais ce poste n'existant pas en France, je ne peux te donner de mot exact...


----------



## itka

On n'est pas très loin de la fonction de "professeur principal" et de "délégué des élèves"... bien que naturellement, ça ne soit pas vraiment la même chose.


----------



## Corsicum

Kerous LEE said:


> Par exemple il s'occupe des truc comme le contrôle de la présence ou la diligence des étudiants.


Ce sont en partie des fonctions d’un « _appariteur _» ?
Mais un appariteur n’enseigne pas, c’est un assistant.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Le côté subalterne de la tâche est bien rendu par "pion".

U.M.


----------



## Corsicum

A ma connaissance un appariteur n’est, ou n’était pas du tout un pion.
Une des fonctions de l’appariteur consistait par exemple à préparer les expériences pour le cours de physique, de s’occuper de la logistique.
Un pion était, ou est, un surveillant ou maître d’internant ou d’externat, c’est un travail temporaire pour étudiant.
Tout dépend peut être des établissements, ou les fonctions sont actuellement confondues, celles de pion et d’appariteur ?
Exemple : une offre d’emploi d’appariteur :
http://www.sciences-po.fr/upload/DRH/2009/09_07_06_DSGI_AppariteurAccueil_1CDD.pdf
Pour le Québec il me semble avoir vu que les fonctions sont différentes.


----------



## Kerous LEE

Cette défférence me gène vraiment...
Merci à vous
je pense que l'appariteur ou un pion, n'est pas équipé de chaque classe
En Chine, chaque classe a un prof comme ça.
Peut^etre on peut dire " professeur principal ou professeur responsable ?

Pour l'étudiant, je crois qu'on peut parler par exemple, d'un assistant du prof en maths ?


----------



## tilt

_Professeur principal_ est sans aucun doute ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce que tu évoques, Kerous_LEE.  C'est le terme officiel dans les collèges et les lycées français. Les appariteurs et les pions sont tout autre chose.

Pour ce qui est des élèves, j'éviterais de parler d'_assistant_, ce nom étant plutôt réservé aux enseignants stagiaires, ou de _délégué_, qui désigne le ou les élèves élus par la classe pour les représenter lors des différents conseils qui émaillent la vie de l'école (conseil de classe, conseil d'établissement, et le cas échéant, conseil de discipline).
Il me semble que le terme de _responsable de classe _est employé, même si ce mot a le défaut de suggérer que l'élève doit répondre de la conduite de ses camarades, ce qui n'est pas le cas.



Kerous LEE said:


> prof en maths ?


On dit plutôt _prof *de* maths_.


----------



## Kerous LEE

tilt said:


> _Professeur principal_ est sans aucun doute ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce que tu évoques, Kerous_LEE. C'est le terme officiel dans les collèges et les lycées français. Les appariteurs et les pions sont tout autre chose.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des élèves, j'éviterais de parler d'_assistant_, ce nom étant plutôt réservé aux enseignants stagiaires, ou de _délégué_, qui désigne le ou les élèves élus par la classe pour les représenter lors des différents conseils qui émaillent la vie de l'école (conseil de classe, conseil d'établissement, et le cas échéant, conseil de discipline).
> Il me semble que le terme de _responsable de classe _est employé, même si ce mot a le défaut de suggérer que l'élève doit répondre de la conduite de ses camarades, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> 
> On dit plutôt _prof *de* maths_.


 
Merci, je suis d'accord avec toi~
Donc on peut dire un responsable de maths ou un responsable de français?


----------



## tilt

Kerous LEE said:


> Merci, je suis d'accord avec toi~
> Donc on peut dire un responsable de maths ou un responsable de français?


Je ne l'ai jamais entendu tourné ainsi, car quand j'allais au collège, un responsable de classe était désigné chaque semaine, par la professeur principal justement, mais pour toutes les matières.
J'aurais donc tendance à préférer _responsable de classe de maths_, ou _responsable de classe de français_. Même si ça commence à faire long !


----------



## Kerous LEE

tilt said:


> Je ne l'ai jamais entendu tourné ainsi, car quand j'allais au collège, un responsable de classe était désigné chaque semaine, par la professeur principal justement, mais pour toutes les matières.
> J'aurais donc tendance à préférer _responsable de classe de maths_, ou _responsable de classe de français_. Même si ça commence à faire long !


 
C'est vraiment long...
hahaha


----------



## Corsicum

Kerous LEE said:


> ..qui est spécialement en charge d'une classe partuculière


Cette activité de responsable spécifique à un groupe d’élèves, dédié à une classe, fait penser à une fonction de : 
_«Précepteur de classe » «Tuteur de classe » «Tuteur de Français » ..._
Voir les fonctions de tuteur :
http://www.debatnational.education.fr/upload/static/lemiroir/pdf/apport5.pdf
 
Un professeur peut enseigner et exercer des fonctions de tuteur.


----------



## Chimel

En Belgique, cette fonction existe: on parle de _professeur titulaire_.

Chaque classe a un professeur titulaire, qui peut être son prof de maths, de français, d'histoire, d'anglais... et qui exerce une responsabilité particulière envers celle-ci, aussi bien pour certaines tâches administratives qu'en cas de problème particulier dans la classe ou avec un collègue etc. C'est aussi généralement le professeur titulaire qui organise et accompagne le voyage scolaire annuel.

Je ne sais pas si cela correspond en France au tuteur ou précepteur de classe dont parle Corsicum.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> En Belgique, cette fonction existe: on parle de _professeur titulaire_.
> 
> Chaque classe a un professeur titulaire, qui peut être son prof de maths, de français, d'histoire, d'anglais... et qui exerce une responsabilité particulière envers celle-ci, aussi bien pour certaines tâches administratives qu'en cas de problème particulier dans la classe ou avec un collègue etc. C'est aussi généralement le professeur titulaire qui organise et accompagne le voyage scolaire annuel.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela correspond en France au tuteur ou précepteur de classe dont parle Corsicum.


_Titulaire_, en France, a un sens très différent. Les professeurs non titulaires sont _vacataires _ou _remplaçants_.
Rien à voir avec l'emploi belge, donc.

Pour ce qui est de _tuteur_, je ne l'ai jamais entendu employé dans les écoles françaises, que j'ai pourtant longtemps fréquentées en tant que délégué de parents d'élèves. Le document que Corsicum donne en lien ne le mentionne d'ailleurs que pour évoquer ce qui se fait en Allemagne et en Espagne.

Quant à _précepteur_, c'est un terme qui ne s'emploie de pas non plus en milieu scolaire puisque par définition, il désigne un professeur particulier.


----------



## Kerous LEE

Corsicum said:


> Cette activité de responsable spécifique à un groupe d’élèves, dédié à une classe, fait penser à une fonction de :
> _«Précepteur de classe » «Tuteur de classe » «Tuteur de Français » ..._
> Voir les fonctions de tuteur :
> http://www.debatnational.education.fr/upload/static/lemiroir/pdf/apport5.pdf
> 
> Un professeur peut enseigner et exercer des fonctions de tuteur.


 
Ça ressemble, mais il me faut un temps de le lire.... c'est long...


----------



## Kerous LEE

Chimel said:


> En Belgique, cette fonction existe: on parle de _professeur titulaire_.
> 
> Chaque classe a un professeur titulaire, qui peut être son prof de maths, de français, d'histoire, d'anglais... et qui exerce une responsabilité particulière envers celle-ci, aussi bien pour certaines tâches administratives qu'en cas de problème particulier dans la classe ou avec un collègue etc. C'est aussi généralement le professeur titulaire qui organise et accompagne le voyage scolaire annuel.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela correspond en France au tuteur ou précepteur de classe dont parle Corsicum.


 
Il me semble que professeur est un titre de fonction à université .


----------



## Kerous LEE

tilt said:


> _Titulaire_, en France, a un sens très différent. Les professeurs non titulaires sont _vacataires _ou _remplaçants_.
> Rien à voir avec l'emploi belge, donc.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de _tuteur_, je ne l'ai jamais entendu employé dans les écoles françaises, que j'ai pourtant longtemps fréquentées en tant que délégué de parents d'élèves. Le document que Corsicum donne en lien ne le mentionne d'ailleurs que pour évoquer ce qui se fait en Allemagne et en Espagne.
> 
> Quant à _précepteur_, c'est un terme qui ne s'emploie de pas non plus en milieu scolaire puisque par définition, il désigne un professeur particulier.


 
si on parle d'un précepteur, je peux l'employer pour désigner les gens qui enseignent spécialement à domicile , hors le système scolaire ?


----------



## Corsicum

Kerous LEE said:


> si on parle d'un précepteur, je peux l'employer pour désigner les gens qui enseignent spécialement à domicile , hors le système scolaire ?


Il me semble que ce n’est pas une condition suffisante, les cours à domicile sont des cours particuliers qui sont donnés par un enseignant qui peut être entre autres un professeur ou un précepteur. Un précepteur est plus qu’un professeur.
D’un point de vue étymologie la définition latine de précepteur est la suivante: 
_1 - prescription, commandement, ordre, avis. - 2 - enseignement, leçon, règle, théorie, précepte_. 

En complément de la définition précédemment donnée du précepteur :
Selon le Robert (1973):
« _Maître qui enseigne_ » 
_2° Professeur, maître (au sens le plus général) cit Balzac "__il a consenti à être mon précepteur en politique"_

Il y aurait un compromis possible en explicitant les fonctions de ce professeur responsable d’une classe :
_« Ses fonctions ou missions sont analogues à celle d’un précepteur ou d’un tuteur pour l’ensemble de la classe ». _

Prudence quand même, si le rôle est celui d’un assistant passif « _précepteur _» est à proscrire dans tous les cas. 

Mais, mais…les carences d’usage pour désigner ces fonctions sont peut être révélatrices des carences du système éducatif actuel ou la notion de "_professeur maître"_ au sens le plus général n’existe pas ou plus ? 
Ce n’est qu’un avis et je n’ai aucune compétence en matière d’enseignement.


----------



## Kerous LEE

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble que ce n’est pas une condition suffisante, les cours à domicile sont des cours particuliers qui sont donnés par un enseignant qui peut être entre autres un professeur ou un précepteur. Un précepteur est plus qu’un professeur.
> D’un point de vue étymologie la définition latine de précepteur est la suivante:
> _1 - prescription, commandement, ordre, avis. - 2 - enseignement, leçon, règle, théorie, précepte_.
> 
> En complément de la définition précédemment donnée du précepteur :
> Selon le Robert (1973):
> « _Maître qui enseigne_ »
> _2° Professeur, maître (au sens le plus général) cit Balzac "__il a consenti à être mon précepteur en politique"_
> 
> Il y aurait un compromis possible en explicitant les fonctions de ce professeur responsable d’une classe :
> _« Ses fonctions ou missions sont analogues à celle d’un précepteur ou d’un tuteur pour l’ensemble de la classe ». _
> 
> Prudence quand même, si le rôle est celui d’un assistant passif « _précepteur _» est à proscrire dans tous les cas.
> 
> Mais, mais…les carences d’usage pour désigner ces fonctions sont peut être révélatrices des carences du système éducatif actuel ou la notion de "_professeur maître"_ au sens le plus général n’existe pas ou plus ?
> Ce n’est qu’un avis et je n’ai aucune compétence en matière d’enseignement.


 
Merci, vous m'avez vraiment donné une bonne leçon.
J'ai une bête solution: une traduction phonétique:
Professeur principal: Banzhuren.
Assistant élève du prof de XX: XX Kedaibiao
Enseignant à domicile: Jiajiao

HAHAHA


----------



## tilt

Kerous LEE said:


> Assistant élève du prof de XX: XX Kedaibiao


_
Élève assistant _conviendrait mieux alors, je crois.


----------

